
What if we ditched CSS? - relfor
Clock:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;relfor&#x2F;pen&#x2F;eJZQab?editors=001<p>TodoMVC:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;relfor&#x2F;full&#x2F;VeaVNe&#x2F;<p>Hello World:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;relfor&#x2F;pen&#x2F;bEpONL?editors=001<p>Drawer Menu:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;relfor&#x2F;full&#x2F;BjKvNm&#x2F;
======
MattBearman
While they're cool demos, you've definitely not ditched CSS, the markup is
full of style attributes

~~~
relfor
Hey, The CSS in markup is only for the TodoMVC demo. It contains styling of
the placeholder psuedo selector, and inline styling of a link to override the
default style of a link.

The other 3 demos do not have CSS.

~~~
5h
This is the number 11 from the clock

    
    
        <div style="position: absolute; display: block; visibility: inherit; margin: 0px; padding: 0px; backface-visibility: hidden; box-sizing: border-box; transform-style: preserve-3d; overflow: hidden; outline: none; border: none; font-size: 28.44px; font-family: sans-serif; color: black; text-decoration: none; text-align: left; direction: ltr; line-height: 1.4em; white-space: nowrap; -webkit-font-smoothing: antialiased; cursor: default; transform: translate(50.834px, 12.5738px); -webkit-user-select: none; height: 39.816px; width: 32px;">11</div>
    

Nope, no css here.

~~~
relfor
Oops I thought you meant within the HTML file itself.

CSS means "Cascading Stylesheets" Using the framework the developer does not
have write CSS. What you pointed out is the "style" attribute. Obviously the
engine has to use the "style" attribute to communicate to the browser about
the positions and remaining computed style properties.

~~~
5h
Your post said "What if we ditched CSS?" with zero other context.

The links do use CSS, and there are non css options available in most
rendering engines for such things, e.g. canvas/svg.

Personally I see no advantage to using things like lay.js in the top linked
example over SVG, and further feel that a lot of the hate driven towards CSS
stems from misunderstanding or misuse. Not that it is perfect, far from it,
but to proxy it behind another language can only ever add limitations.

Compass/SASS solve most of my shallow verbosity based gripes tbh.

